# DVR not recognized through Netgear Router



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

I have a DVR connected to CCTV cameras that I would like to connect to my computer via Ethernet and a Netgear N150 router which also handles my broadband.

A program called VideoViewer is installed on the computer which works with the DVR to view images on the computer via ethernet.

Funny thing is that it works with a Zoom router, but not the Netgear

There must be settings on the Netgear that needs changing - any ideas please.....


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

I think you are getting a lot of advice here DVR not recognized through Netgear Router - Tech Support Guy Forums


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

Not the right advice though yet


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Thought I recognized this issue. We also helped you here and then you stopped responding
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...e-camera-via-ethernet-558004.html#post3171926

You don't seem to be grasping that it works with the zoom because you put in a static ip address in the zooms ip range [10x.x.x.x]. You put in the netgear and you have a different ip range which was why you couldn't see the CCTV system.

I had you to the point of setting the dvr to dhcp and getting a dhcp ip from the netgear. Then you had a issue accessing the dvr due to your account name/password was not working.

Did you then revert back to the zoom?


----------

